# Sarms



## RichPopeye (Mar 8, 2016)

I seem to have come across yet another supplement that I know nothing about. Is anyone here in the UG familiar whit SARMS and wiling to post some 411?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2016)

The most important 411 you should know about SARMs is that they are a waste of $$


----------



## RichPopeye (Mar 8, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The most important 411 you should know about SARMs is that they are a waste of $$



You're to good to me. Thank you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> You're to good to me. Thank you.



Lol. Wait until we get undressed!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2016)

97% underdosed and uneffective.

But some guys are saying MK 677 is working along with GHRP2 + any cjc, but thats a lot of cash + work......so if you wana take the plunge....Go for it.  but money could be much better spent on chicken, steak, rice, real gear, etc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2016)

I liked ostarine. Placebo? Perhaps.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I liked ostarine. Placebo? Perhaps.



Same here. Biggest problem is finding stuff that's quality.


----------



## RichPopeye (Mar 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I liked ostarine. Placebo? Perhaps.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> How do you feel ostarine benefits you and at what dose?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Same here. Biggest problem is finding stuff that's quality.



Correct.

SS use to have good stuff.  But that was a while back.  So if you order now days its iffy at best.  in 2011/2012 it was different.


but you could buy real LR3 for 75 bux too back then so it was anothe story


----------

